# Fishing Tourney # 5



## Ashariel (Aug 13, 2018)

Fishing Tourney #5 starts at the start of the new day talk about back to back events..be ready to get everything including chips hat and vest u'll have to have a score of 10800..I believe it's at the river this time..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 13, 2018)

At this point I'll be glad to get the gold trophy at all.  Nintendo be scamming. :/


----------



## lycaena (Aug 13, 2018)

I dread the fishing tourney so much now esp when it’s at the river. I kinda wanna see how far I get, tho I won’t be going out of my way for this event anymore..those catchrates paired with those high scores to get a prize? ridiculous


----------



## Flare (Aug 13, 2018)

Honestly just going to do it for the goals that give LTs, maybe I'll get lucky and get the Fishing Vest and Hat.


----------



## arbra (Aug 14, 2018)

Some changes I noticed:  Most of the fish are small size, so it will be harder to complete all of the challenge's without the golden rod.  Second I have not had a villager in my campsite give me a fish (happened plenty of times last events).

Seems like they are pushing us to get the golden rod if you want the items.  I did it this time (my first) because I want alot of the elephant statue, but I do not know if that will even be possible since the fish are so small this time


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2018)

oh shoot I completely forgot about this! as long as I get the sari and all the leaf tickets I'll be ok. 

I don't care about the trophy or either of the chip items at this point since I know I'll never get them.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 14, 2018)

arbra said:


> Some changes I noticed:  Most of the fish are small size, so it will be harder to complete all of the challenge's without the golden rod.  Second I have not had a villager in my campsite give me a fish (happened plenty of times last events).
> 
> Seems like they are pushing us to get the golden rod if you want the items.  I did it this time (my first) because I want alot of the elephant statue, but I do not know if that will even be possible since the fish are so small this time



I agree, they are all really small fish. I never buy the fishing rod because I don't think I play enough to ever get max points any way. I am going for catch 24 piranas instead of the crazy point count to try to get the dress.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 14, 2018)

arbra said:


> Some changes I noticed:  Most of the fish are small size, so it will be harder to complete all of the challenge's without the golden rod.  Second I have not had a villager in my campsite give me a fish (happened plenty of times last events).
> 
> Seems like they are pushing us to get the golden rod if you want the items.  I did it this time (my first) because I want alot of the elephant statue, but I do not know if that will even be possible since the fish are so small this time



I agree, they are all really small fish. I never buy the fishing rod because I don't think I play enough to ever get max points any way. I am going for catch 24 piranas instead of the crazy point count to try to get the dress.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2018)

complaining now because I didn't complain earlier:

It's been A DAY. Let us rest.


----------



## Flare (Aug 14, 2018)

All I'm gonna say is **** Guppies.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 14, 2018)

Flare said:


> All I'm gonna say is **** Guppies.



THIS.  I just want the ****ing elephant statue is that really too much to ask?!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 14, 2018)

FR though. These are adorable prizes. Indian themed items are something I didn't know we needed in AC until we got them.


----------



## ESkill (Aug 15, 2018)

So far I seem to be doing better than last time, at least I've caught a couple doubles (golden koi!), and my campers have already given me more fish than they did last time. I really want the elephant statue! I hope I can get Chip's hat and vest, but I'm keeping my expectations low.


----------



## Vonny (Aug 15, 2018)

This game is an abusive relationship I want to leave so bad but I can?t :/


----------



## Roald_fan (Aug 16, 2018)

Vonny said:


> This game is an abusive relationship I want to leave so bad but I can’t :/


lol I kind of agree.  I do love the golden koi, though, and I'm almost content to just get the golden koi tank and be done because fishing tourneys are becoming more and more of a drag.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 16, 2018)

y'all remember when gardening events were stressful and fishing tourneys were fun and relaxing?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 16, 2018)

Bcat said:


> y'all remember when gardening events were stressful and fishing tourneys were fun and relaxing?


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Aug 16, 2018)

I just realised... fish and CHIPs


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 16, 2018)

This is the first event that I'm not participating in since the game was released. It kinda sucks because I do like the prizes, but I just can't find time to do these events anymore.


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 17, 2018)

i got my lotus hairpin

im done with the fishing tourney


----------



## ESkill (Aug 17, 2018)

I just got the elephant statue! I'm so happy. I'll keep going with it but I'm not gonna stress about it, I just wanted the elephant.


----------



## Vonny (Aug 17, 2018)

I just noticed chips hat and vest and how to obtain them.  Did any other fishing tourneys have rewards like this? I just figured the rewards after getting the gold trophy were duplicates


----------



## Bcat (Aug 17, 2018)

i hope I get the elephant, but I missed a rotation today and I'm NOT spending tickets so probs not going to happen. At least I got the sari and lotus pin! Which is what I wanted most.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 17, 2018)

Hnngh...need the elephant...I?m not too far away from getting it, so here?s hoping I can get it by tomorrow night. ._.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't see any way I'm going to get all the items, but I did get the elephant statue, so I'll be happy with that. I have fished for tourney fish A LOT in this event, so I'm a tad irritated that it won't be enough to get all the items.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 18, 2018)

Vonny said:


> I just noticed chips hat and vest and how to obtain them.  Did any other fishing tourneys have rewards like this? I just figured the rewards after getting the gold trophy were duplicates



I believe it started last fishing event. There was an announcement about a special fishing tourney banner. The thing is, you do get duplicates after you reach the gold trophy, and the specials and duplicates are rewarded in random order, so you could get all the duplicates before getting Chip's vest or hat if things worked out poorly.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

This game hates me.  It despises me for not buying the gold fishing rod.


----------



## ESkill (Aug 18, 2018)

Finally got the gold trophy! I really hope I can get Chip's hat and vest, but I don't think I'll be able too. Oh well, at least I got the elephant!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 18, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This game hates me.  It despises me for not buying the gold fishing rod.



Lol exact same thing but happened to me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok, so I did my last round of fishing for the event and it seemed like all was lost because I was like 20 cm away from that elephant I wanted so badly.  But then, a miracle!  Ketchup, my darling baby tomato, gave me a beautiful golden koi.  I don’t think I’ve ever been this grateful towards a villager before.  I can sleep in peace tonight knowing that I successfully obtained my prize without giving into Nintendo’s scamming ways. :,)


----------



## PizzaHorse (Aug 18, 2018)

I can't believe I got all the way to the gold trophy and I can't even get all the event items! I think that's different than how it has been run before. Isn't everything after 7,200 usually just duplicates? I really wanted to collect everything, but it seems like I'll be just 1-2 rotations shy of getting the vest.


----------



## ESkill (Aug 18, 2018)

Well just finished the last cycle and I couldn't get Chip's hat or vest. I did manage to get the gold trophy and a duplicate sari and kurta to dress up my campers.


----------



## Garrett (Aug 19, 2018)

I got the gold trophy but didn't get Chip's hat and vest.

/says "pity" in a Bette Davis voice

But I did get a couple of elephants, saris and lotus pins so at least my girls will look pretty.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 19, 2018)

I was really close to getting the gold trophy, but I did however woke up to find the elephant statue
In my mailbox..
I guess the extra fish I was holding did this...


----------



## Bcat (Aug 19, 2018)

Well I got screwed over on my last rotation and caught all guppies with one pirhana. I ended up having to buy a net to get the elephant. I wish I hadn’t, but I do like the elephant so...


----------



## MopyDream44 (Aug 19, 2018)

Sorry to hear everyone had such a hard time. I ended up getting the golden rod (even though I'm trying to save up for the birch background) and I fished nearly every round, including the rounds where I should be sleeping, and I still had a hard time getting the vest and hat. I got the hat last, and I think it was the second or third round of the final day. Your RNG and dedication would have to be amazing to get all the items without the fishing round.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 19, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ketchup, my darling baby tomato


That's too cute. Haha.
That's really cool she helped you out like that! I'm glad.

I didn't spend enough time and attention on this tourney unfortunately, so no elephant for me. Woops.


----------

